# Riley's American Baby Contest



## mindfloodz (Oct 24, 2011)

I need help winning this weeks American Baby Contest. It's sponsored by Parents.com I could really use the help of our fellow PhotoForum members to help us win this weeks $250 Dollar prize. Just click the link below and vote. if you have Facebook, I greatly encourage you to share this link on your wall with your family and friends. After you vote, you will be given the chance to share on Facebook directly from the voting site. I won the Weekly Kid of the Year contest about a month ago and I have a great feeling that I can win this one will all of your help!!! Thank you guys!!!

*****Click the Link BELOW to vote for my little girl*****


VOTE FOR RILEY  <------- Voting LINK


----------



## mindfloodz (Oct 25, 2011)

updated link -------->  Parents Photo Faves


----------



## mishele (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats.
Post the winning shot for the "Weekly Kid of the Year contest ".


----------



## mindfloodz (Oct 27, 2011)

Here ya go Mishele...... Riley's Winner Gallery Shot from the weekly "Kid of the Year Contest"


----------



## mindfloodz (Oct 29, 2011)

Please vote for my Lil Pumpkin


----------



## mindfloodz (Oct 30, 2011)

Less than 12 hours left to vote!! Please help Riley win this contest. We have held 1st place from day 1 and I'd hate to lose this on the last day of the contest.. Thanks your for you help and support!!!


VOTING LINK BELOW!!!!!!
Parents Photo Faves


----------



## arkipix1001 (Oct 30, 2011)

cute hehehe...you got my vote good luck


----------



## mindfloodz (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------

